
Using jemalloc to get to the bottom of a memory leak - robin_reala
https://gdstechnology.blog.gov.uk/2015/12/11/using-jemalloc-to-get-to-the-bottom-of-a-memory-leak/
======
BetaCygni
So the AssetServlet had a memory leak? Serving stuff from nginx is undoubtedly
more efficient, but it would have been nice to know the real cause instead of
just the workaround. If you work around a problem it has the nasty tendency to
come back to bite you at another time.

------
mwcampbell
Given the sophistication of the HotSpit JIT compiler, I'm surprised that zlib
hasn't yet been replaced with a pure-Java implementation in the JRE. Of
course, I'm presuming that a pure-Java implementation would be much less
likely to leak.

